

Ask HN: What business credit card do you use for your startup? - seanmccann

What credit card do you use for your startup, how does your startup manage employee cards and paying for 3rd party services?<p>I seems the Amex Plum card is very popular. It provides 1.5% back if you pay within 10 days, which is great for funded companies. Are others using that or something else?
======
PaulHoule
I have a Capital One Venture card that gets double miles that are good for any
airline. I use it to pay my AWS bills and will probably get to go for a
conference for free this year.

